# Is there a way to view my product key in windows 7?



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm looking at reformatting my netbook, I have restore discs, but the product key has rubbed off of the bottom of my net book, is there a way to check it within windows before I run the restore?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 6, 2010)

Right Click on My Computer and select Properties?  I have Vista and it shows it there.

Also theres several software programs that will keep all your keys handy. ie, Office, Win7, Photoshop ect.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe contact the manufacturer of the computer? Some manufacturers tie the OS install code to their product serial number.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2010)

Could try this but do so at your own risk
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html

Here's another one
http://magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I always use Magic Jelly Been.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 6, 2010)

Add another vote for Magic Jelly Bean. Works like a charm.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah I use Magic Jelly Bean as well.It can find keys for other software that is installed on the system as well.

Can even retrieve keys from systems that cant boot.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 9, 2010)

Alright, I downloaded Magic Jelly Bean, but the key it gives me isn't even close to the key that's silk screened on to the bottom of the netbook. Is that common to have a different key on the sticker than what they used at the factory?


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 12, 2010)

For win7 just go to control panel > system and security > system.   The product key will be at the bottom of the screen.  That's how it is with mine at least.


----------



## neoreif (Feb 12, 2010)

The key that you obtained using Magic jelly bean is the Product Key for the Windows Vista OS currently installed in your netbook. And since you said too that COA(certificate of Authenticity) sticker at the bottom of your netbook was "rubbed-off" then probably what you are reading on that sticker is the PID(product id) which is entirely different from the Product Key. What Magic Jelly Bean displayed is your Product Key!

For additional info, please try this link:
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/85023-product-key-number.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Right Click on My Computer and select Properties?  I have Vista and it shows it there.
> 
> Also theres several software programs that will keep all your keys handy. ie, Office, Win7, Photoshop ect.





jasper1605 said:


> For win7 just go to control panel > system and security > system.   The product key will be at the bottom of the screen.  That's how it is with mine at least.



Product ID =/= Product Key


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 20, 2010)

I got it all worked out now, I was able to decipher the couple of letters that were rubbed off. At first it wouldn't activate and I thought it was because I typed it in wrong, so I tried other combinations of what the letter COULD HAVE been, but only one would be allowed. Eventually I had to call Microsoft and manually activate it because their servers are stupid.
Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## vbx (Feb 20, 2010)

If you're using the manufacturer's restore disc, you don't need a product key.


----------

